# Acorn ranger wood stove



## davefshea (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi everyone. 
I am looking for a picture or a copy of the specifications plate on the side of an Acorn Ranger wood stove. . Mine doesn’t have it and I need the clearance distances to install it correctly. Can anyone help?


----------



## bholler (Oct 19, 2020)

davefshea said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am looking for a picture or a copy of the specifications plate on the side of an Acorn Ranger wood stove. . Mine doesn’t have it and I need the clearance distances to install it correctly. Can anyone help?


If it doesn't have the plate the required clearances are 36"


----------

